

What fame and wealth do accomplish: they cure ambition anxiety. But that's all. - danielweber
http://online.wsj.com/news/articles/SB10001424052702304418404579465244191453008

======
leohutson
I feel like the author is making a hopeless attempt to get the (apparently
young) reader to conform, not to current societal standards, but to those
several generations removed.

How is it in anyone's interest to do that? They won't get any of the benefits
of conformity with their peers, nor any of the freedom of self-determination.

>They have learned to reconcile faith and reason, yes, but beyond that, they
persuasively convey ways of knowing that transcend intellectual understanding.

This part is a joke right?

Based on this article, I'm guessing that "The Curmudgeon's Guide to Getting
Ahead: Dos and Don'ts of Right Behavior, Tough Thinking, Clear Writing, and
Living a Good Life," is going to be trite, even for a self help book.

